# Hitting upper / middle chest



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi guys,

I know you can't isolate this part but are there any good movement/s apart from incline press/flyes that can target this area?

I find I'm REALLY lacking here so can dedicate a few months to getting it up to scratch!!!

Also my shoulder / upper chest tie in...

Thanks in advance! :bounce:


----------



## CraigE18 (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey Man,

How about Cable Cross-overs? Set the pegs to a low level, and raise the cables upwards as you cross your arms.

So the start of the movement, your hands are at hip level, and the end of movement, your hands are near your head. i think these are also known as 'Scoops'

Incline dumbell Fly's and Press will definately work this area, so keep that up.

There are a few exercises which are good for the mid chest. try:

Chest Dips - Same as Tricep dips, but lean in your chest.

Push Ups.

Pullovers are good for chest too. Barbell especially.

Wide grip Barbell Bench Press.

Just a few I guess. I hope these help.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Cool, thanks mate. Now you've mentioned it i've seen people doing the "reverse crossovers" before!

I'm training chest tonight so might do;

Incline barbell 3 x 8

Crossovers (for upper chest) superset with wide grip bench 3 x 8-10

Incline flyes 3 x 12

I see you're from Newquay! Whereabout do you train?


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

also seated hammer press is good, well thats if you have one to use


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Yea, we do actually. I never use it tho...

Cool, thanks for the suggestions


----------



## CraigE18 (Dec 9, 2007)

ethos said:


> I see you're from Newquay! Whereabout do you train?


I used to train at Waterworld - but it went a bit downhill. I train at Glendorgal Health Club now.

you're from Cornwall too! Always good

Where in Cornwall?


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

I have no idea where that is!

I'm from Truro 

Did:

Incline press 3 x 8

Upwards cable crossover superset wide grip bench 3x8-12

Hammer machine press 3x8

Chest was nailed after, I love supersetting. I think I might need to do this more often as my shoulders / overpower my chest.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

In James's thread Lee Powell posted some very good tips for chest.


----------



## ethos (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanks mate, i'll take a look


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I dont buy that you can isolate a particular part of your chest.

Its probably just genetic. All you can do is keep hammering away at the basics and hope for the best IMO


----------

